# Verschlüsseln? Entschlüsseln? base64_encode()



## FBIagent (7. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

im Betreff schon angedeutet lasse ich etwas verschlüsseln.
Aber ich will es auch wieder entschlüsseln.

Folgender Code zum verschlüsseln:

```
base64_encode(mhash(MHASH_SHA1, utf8_encode($password)));
```

Aber wie sieht der Code aus um die Verschlüsselung wieder rückgängig zu machen?

THX
MFG FBIagent


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. Oktober 2005)

FBIagent hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wie sieht der Code aus um die Verschlüsselung wieder rückgängig zu machen?


Einen derartigen Code gibt es nicht, da der SHA1-Algorithmus nicht umkehrbar ist.


----------



## JohannesR (7. Oktober 2005)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einen derartigen Code gibt es nicht, da der SHA1-Algorithmus nicht umkehrbar ist.


Hash-Funktionen im allgemeinen sind nicht umkehrbar.  Muss aber auch nicht. Du kannst doch einfach den Wert in deiner Datenbank mit dem ebenso verschluesselten gegebenen vergleichen.


----------



## FBIagent (7. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde den Usern aber liebendgerne ihr Password zusenden können wenn sie es
vergessen haben. Einen anderen Algorythmus kann ich aber leider ned verwenden.

Welche möglichkleit hab ich denn das Passwort zu verschlüsseln und auch wieder zu
entschlüsseln?
Dann  speichere ich das Passwort ganz einfach 2 mal inne DB und benutze den 2ten eintrag zum wiederherstellen.


----------



## Freak_Desperado (7. Oktober 2005)

Du könntest auch einfach ein neues Passwort generieren, dies verschlüsselt in der DB speichern
  und den noch nicht verschlüsselten Wert dann per E-Mail dem Benutzer zukommen lassen.
  Hinterher kann er sein Passwort ja wieder ändern...


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (7. Oktober 2005)

Genau.
Wird eigentlich immer mit Hashwerten gemacht, fast nie mit Verschlüsselungen.
PW kann man wie gesagt neu generieren ...

Komm aber jetzt nur nicht auf die Idee, dir eine Funktion zum Verschlüsseln und entschlüsseln zu schreiben, sowas taugt erst recht nicht


----------



## FBIagent (7. Oktober 2005)

Aber es ist doch immer besser sein Passwort im Kopf zu haben, und es nicht irgendwo
aufzubewahren.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (7. Oktober 2005)

FBIagent hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber es ist doch immer besser sein Passwort im Kopf zu haben, und es nicht irgendwo
> aufzubewahren.


Hä, wie jetzt?

Aufbewahrt wird es ja nicht, zumindest in keiner lesbaren Form


----------



## FBIagent (7. Oktober 2005)

Da hatte ich was falsch gelesen sorry.


----------



## JohannesR (8. Oktober 2005)

Ziemlich falsch, wie es aussieht. "Nein, keine Sorge. Aus Sicherheitsgruenden speichern wir Ihr Passwort nichtmal als Hash, wir vertrauen darauf, dass der User immer das richtige Passwort eingibt."


----------

